# possibly Azureus?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I see some characteristics of Azureus, like the bars, pointed fins with bit of orange, the dorsal fin with white and black at the top

The photos do some bad effect with the flash camera on the body that shows bleached blue , here In real, he is so blue


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah...it is possible. I am not 100% but certainly has many of the characteristics.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I really like him but is a crazy fish... yesterday when I bought it and before to bring him to my home I see him agressive with all the others on the sell tank... maybe an error in my selection


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

He may have been hormoned as that will cause really erratic behavior in more docile species like the Azureus. If you just brought him home and threw him in a tank with all those mixed hybrid haps that are roughly the same size and he immediately took over then I would guess hormoning is involved. No way he should be bossing around those other fish he is in the tank with. The more docile peacocks like the sunshine and other gray one...yes but not those haps like the Sulfurhead, Borleyi and Sunburst peacock. He COULD also be a hybrid and that may explain it although if it were hormoned that could explain some of the color and body shape variation from other Azureus. Just hard to tell.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

and if was hormoned, he will calm after pass the effect in couple of weeks?

by the moment, I move him alone in to a temporal tank :roll:


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

how and why do people hormone fish?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

normally and sadly the sellers use hormones, to show "the best color" and sell fast...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks very much like an azureus, but it seems to be not as full bodied and something about it makes me think its not 100%. I don't think this fish is hormoned as it is easily large enough to be displaying full color and the coloration looks a little more developed than what you see on hormoned fish.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Chester B said:


> It looks very much like an azureus, but it seems to be not as full bodied and something about it makes me think its not 100%. I don't think this fish is hormoned as it is easily large enough to be displaying full color and the coloration looks a little more developed than what you see on hormoned fish.


he have maybe 7 or 8 cm, Im a bit agree about the color... but, sadly the place of Mexico, on where we find this type of exotic fishes, have the bad fame of: using hormones for they no matters if the fish is large...

the dregs can be a factor to determine if the fish was hormoned? I ask because at first point I see his dregs was really black...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm not sure what you mean by dregs? Can you clarify?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

dregs = poop


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Ha. Ok I get it now. I honestly don't know as I have never owned any hormoned fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This one is baffling. He does look a lot like an Azureus but the face makes me think that he is probably not a pure fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chester B said:


> Ha. Ok I get it now. I honestly don't know as I have never owned any hormoned fish.


LOL...consider yourself lucky. Nightmare is an understatement especially when one looks like a male and then starts holding. When I re-entered the hobby after several years I was shocked that this was becoming almost common practice with haps and peacocks from certain vendors and breeders.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Here a video, is the agressive one :s






What u think? it is? or not?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

anonimus said:


> Here a video, is the agressive one :s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same fish? The one with the yellow ventral fins is not an Azureus. Should be almost completely royal blue.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

could be copadichromis "mloto flourescent"


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot for both answers, and yes is the same of the photo... I will try to take a better video....

by the way; what is Royal blue? is copadichromis also? or another one?


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

royal blue is a shade of the color blue lol


----------



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine looks like this:










Hope it helps... :fish:


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Here when he arrived in April









Here is how he looks today (October)


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I would have to say it a copadichromis "mloto flourescent"


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

there are also different locations of azureus that kind of look different from each other.


----------

